# Legacy Audio Wavelaunch



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm interested in installing 2 pairs of Whispers for mains and surrounds, will I be needing 1 Wavelaunch or 2???


----------



## JThompson (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello CHESSNUT9355,

This is James at Legacy. Each pair of Whispers comes with a Wavelaunch processor. Your system, could be run with either 1 or 2 Wavelaunch processors, depending on the setup you prefer. I sent you a PM to discuss your specific system, and how to best set it up.

All the best,
James

[email protected]


----------



## dmark1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Chessnut:

Wow, that'll be a fantastic surround system with 2 pairs of Whispers!!! 

Are you going to use a center channel speaker, or go with a phantom center?

Are you going to use any subwoofer(s) for LFE or sub-bass support?


----------



## MagnusAtom (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, that's massive! And over the top I might add, but awesome. 

One more pair for center and rear!


----------

